# AMD Phenom II - Temps and Clocking.



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

So, I picked up a C3 955BE to go with my 5870's until 890FX and 6-Core cpus arrive.

It seemed quite hot to me, under a TRUE... 55c @ stock.

Under the stock cooler, temps are only 6C higher...priming away now @ 61C, 1.4v(1.35v real).


Anyone else got a seemingly hot chip? How well does it clock? Based on temps, I'm thinking 3.8-3.9 max on air out of this chip...

Thoughts?


User | CPU | Temp | Cooling | Clocks | Volts |  DateCode | 
cadaveca | 955BE C3 | 66c | Stock | 3.2ghz | 1.35v real|  |
Cja123 | 965BE C3 | 49c | Tuniq120 | 3.8ghz |  |
JATownes | 940BE | 55c | Scythe Mugen II | 3.75ghz | 1.5v|  |
2wicked | 965BE | 55c | hyper 212 + | 3.8ghz | 1.38v |  |
2wicked | 940 | 46c |  | 3.8ghz | 1.46v |  |
theonedub | 965BE C3 | 50c | Tt ISGC-300 | 3.6ghz | 1.4v |  |
Zubasa | 810 C2 | 54c | Oceaner 5 | 3.75ghz | 1.54 |  |
Mohawk Angel | 550BE |  56c | Stock |3.85ghz | 1.38v |  |
Pyarn | 965BE C3 | 55c | SunBeam CCF | 3.8ghz | 1.45v |  |
ShRoOmAlIsTiC | 955BE C3 | 51c | Xigmatech 1283 | 3.8ghz | 1.45v |  |
DrunkenMafia | 945 C2 | 50c | Corsair H-50 | 3.0ghz | 1.25v |  |
neatfeatguy | 940 | 54c | CoolerMaster V8 | 3.5ghz | 1.4125v |  |
Snipermonkey2 | 720BE@ 4core | 50c(idle) | Artic Freezer Pro64 | 3.6ghz | 1.464v |  |
2wicked | 965 C3 | 59c | CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ | 4ghz | 1.456v |  |
MT_Alex | 940 C2| 49c | Water | 3.6ghz | 1.4v |  |
department76 | 965 C3 | 55c | CooZalman 9700NT | 3.9ghz | 1.5v |  |
blkhogan | 965 C3 | 55c | Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme | 3.9ghz | 1.425v |  |
blkhogan | 965 C3 | 53c | Corsair H50 | 4.086ghz | 1.488v |  |
*Psychoholic | 1090T | 43c | Xigmatech Red Scorpion | 3.8ghz | 1.35v*
 |  |
rjc862003 | Athlon 250 | 55c | Lapped stock | 3.4ghz | 1.35v |  |
Zen_ | 955BE C3 | 52c | CoolerMaster V8 Lapped| 3.8ghz | 1.38v |  |
exodusprime1337 | 1090T | 54c | water(FuzionV2) | 4.3ghz | 1.51v |  |


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 9, 2010)

@ stock that seems/looks/is ridiculously hot but is that idle or load temps?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

Load under Prime95, as I mentioned.  Idle is 46c.


----------



## Cja123 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a 965 B3 under a tuniq 120... Mine gets up to 49*c while stressing, which is also hot for being at stock voltage.. I feel for you man, they are really disappointing temps.. now I can't run 24/7 4Ghz =(.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

heh I'd take that 49c...

Seems like a high-leakage chip, guess this one might need some LN2, but that will have to wait until the next board and cpu arrive...I was playing battlefield last night @ 335HTT x10...


----------



## Goodman (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe an Bios update & also check for the Asus Probe software...

If still high temps then maybe re seat the HSF & reapply tim?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

Nah, I been there, done that. Popped on the stock cooler last night to make it wasn't just bad mounts, etc, or the base of my TRUE not interfacing wth the IHS right, or something...

I ALWAYS run the most recent bios, been playing with 1.65v DIMMs on CrossHair3. Previous bioses were quite buggy with lower-volt DIMMs..now it seems if I use 1333mhz divider, and up HTT, and even 1.35v Gskills work fine. Never any issue with Dominator sticks though.


Idle Temps:


----------



## JATownes (Mar 9, 2010)

Have you tried any other software to check temps besides the Asus software?  The reason I ask is that my Asus probe is WAY off.  I use HWmonitor and it seems to read them accurately.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep. All report the same. That is "CPU TEMP", core temps are 5c higher. Which means on stock cooling, and stock clocks, I'm hitting 66c or so actual. That means 50c or so idle real.

Very different from my 720BE, which has core temps 8c-11c lower than the "CPU TEMP".

Ram is @ 1333 9-9-9-24, 1.65v, even. CM690 with 3x120mm intake(front and 2x door) and 3x 1200mm exhaust(2x top, 1x rear).


----------



## JATownes (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow!!! that seems REALLY high...my 940 never breaks 55c @ 1.5v on a Scythe Mugen II...Maybe just a bad chip?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

I dunno. haven't even really clocked it yet. Been playing with my other 955 and 720, the other 955 is completely normal, 35c idle, 53c load.

If it wasn't so odd, I'd not have posted it!  I'm kinda in shock here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

see i have noticed some of the newer AMD chips being hotter than normal. I had that tuniq tower that Cja123 has on his and my C3 965 ran low temps (around low 35 idle load was about 57 deg *ESTIMATE*). Maybe certain batches ran hotter?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what the story is, exactly. I knew that 3.2ghz was enough for BFBC2, so wanted a new chip to game on that I wouldn't have to worry about. All my other chips besdies the 965 have been beat to hell under dry ice, so I bought this one to run stock.

Then I get this hot chip...

I guess I'll have to start undervolting and see where that gets me.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 9, 2010)

why so many cpu's with one motherboard, and why does your specs say 965be, when your talking about a 955be lmo


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 9, 2010)

that's to be expected with a stock cooler


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

This is un-inportant, but I have many systems, and many extra parts. I'm currently awaiting 890FX for my current build, which I am using parts of now. I bought this 955BE to play with in the few weeks while I await the board, but the end cpu will be the 965BE...and these temps are far higher than my other 955BE...by about 15c. 1.4v on this is like 1.535v on the other. It's HOT HOT.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 9, 2010)

occhh, try applying some fresh silicon like the good stuff ac-5/mx-2


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Mar 9, 2010)

same hear, i am waiting on the 890fx to come out,  and also sell my 920 or 940, for a 955/965, and some ddr3 memory of course


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

I like to play with DryIce/LN2, so having many parts is the name of the game, as something can die at any instant. Been using the very cheap Koolance pot for a while now, works OK, considering.

That said, this has nothing to do with TIM.


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 10, 2010)

My 965 c3 has the same prob it runs 10-15c hotter than my overclocked/volted 940be.
Maybe amd screwed up the temp sensors again like on the brisbane.

Currently running the 965 at 3.8ghz 1.38v 42c idle 55c load with coolermaster hyper 212 plus and
the 940 was 3.8ghz 1.46v 32c idle 46c load.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 10, 2010)

Your 965 runs as hot as my 810 @3750Mhz with unlocked L3 @"1.55V"....


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2010)

My 965 C3 w/ stock volts @ 3.6 runs 50C loaded 100% WCG. Would be lower if the case 120mm intake and exhaust moved more air.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

I spanked my phenom X2 550BE at 3.85 gigs 1.38volts to play battlefield 2  online and i got the most 56 celcius


----------



## Pyarn (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine; C3 ver. running @ 34 Idle~44 Load on water/ 40Idle~55Load on Sunbeam CCf : 3.8Ghz @1.45V/ 2.8Ghz NB
could easily be pushed to 4.0-4.1Ghz but not stable under P95,tried everything but its probably my board or old RAM issue..quite frustrated but it'll do..


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 10, 2010)

i just threw my 955 c3 in last night.  So far im @ 3.8ghz w/ 1.45v 2.6ghz NB with my xigmatek 1283 and silverstone 110cfm fan. so far max load is 51c with occt large data set.  Idle is 33c.  its about the same as what my 920 was about the same idle and max but was only able to get 3.6ghz stable.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2010)

My 965 is cooled under an Thermaltake ISGC-300


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, 10 data points so far, but that's noot quite enough just yet. Interesting to see everyone around the same clocks though...


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like my 810 has the best OC in terms of % so far.
My cheap Chinese OEM cooler does better than I expected even @1.54V.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 11, 2010)

I got my C2 945 undervolted .1v @ stock 3ghz and it never breaks 50c using my corsair H50.  That is in a micro atx case & in the tropics where my room temp is often 30c.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm too lazy to post a pic of my CPU-z.

Right now I've got my 940 at 3.5GHz.

14x w/ 250bus. 1.4125v

NB is @ 1.2v

idle temps are 39 and load runs about 54. I can't get this sucker stable above 3.5Ghz right now. I've got to dink around some more. I'm not sure when I'll get to it, but I figure I'd share what I have so far. I've got a CoolerMaster V8 for my cooling. Upgraded from a Zalman 9500A (about a 5 degree C difference from the two, the V8 works so much better).


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2010)

First post updated.

Anyone else?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well Im working on bringing my x3 720 up I unlocked the 4th core and trying to get some stable numbers now.


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 14, 2010)

I really wish this thing had lower temps.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 14, 2010)

220 Swiftech Rad, G Tek block, D5 pump
Haven't gotten the most out of this chip, just put it underwater so I'll fiddle with it as time permits.


----------



## department76 (Mar 14, 2010)

965BE C3 @ 3.9ghz, 1.51V.  at the moment i blame my am2+ board for the high volts needed for 3.9

with my zalman on low it idles around 34 C, loads around 55C w/ hsf on low.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 14, 2010)

So my x3 720BE Unlocked is at 3.5ghz 1.477V stable now


----------



## Pyarn (Apr 27, 2010)

*X6?*



cadaveca said:


> So, I picked up a C3 955BE to go with my 5870's until 890FX and 6-Core cpus arrive.



Thread necro..
Have you got those X6 yet?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2010)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 28, 2010)

to keep a NB stable @ 2600mhz what voltage u increasing. just the NB and cpu-NB ?


----------



## Pyarn (Apr 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Why do you ask?



 Nothing in particular..I was thinking of buying one of those but after seeing some of the bench result~ I can still keep mine for another year



Reefer86 said:


> to keep a NB stable @ 2600mhz what voltage u increasing. just the NB and cpu-NB ?



I keep mine 2666Mhz @ 1.35V CPU-NB, I leave NB V @ 1.3 IIRC


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> to keep a NB stable @ 2600mhz what voltage u increasing. just the NB and cpu-NB ?



I run almost everything undervolted now, cpu @ 1.375, mem @ 1.6v, and NB gets slight increase, to 1.175v(from 1.1v). I cannot run 1600 mem without increasing cpu/NB..2600mhz NB is fine @ 1.1v.

Running 3.6ghz, 2600NB, 1600mhz mem 6-6-6-18.

Load temps for me now, under H50, are @ 52c. Still a pretty hot chip, undervolted, and with extra cooling..

Gotta update the first post with the new guys too...


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

I have 2 965BE C3's running. 
#1- 965BE @ 3.9GHz stock voltage / under a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme / load temps hang around 55c.
#2- 965BE @ 4.086GHz 1.488v / under a H50 / load temps around 53c


----------



## Pyarn (Apr 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I run almost everything undervolted now, cpu @ 1.375, mem @ 1.6v, and NB gets slight increase, to 1.175v(from 1.1v). I cannot run 1600 mem without increasing cpu/NB..2600mhz NB is fine @ 1.1v.
> 
> Running 3.6ghz, 2600NB, 1600mhz mem 6-6-6-18.
> 
> ...



That's some low V you got there..I cant even back down even 0.1V.. :shadedshu ..my load temps are 45-47 (under 1x120 rs120 + 120 crap alu rad) Hope it'll improve when I receive my 360rad tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you tried a thermal control panel/ temp monitor?

I had similar issues so I installed an older panel to find that temps were 20c lower than listed via temp programs


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeha, I've got thermal sensors all over the rig, and even the H50's water temps increases to match the high temps, so it's not bad IHS contact or anything like that...it's just hot. I've even put a far better 110CFM fan on the H50, shrouded, and while that lets temps drop a bit more, the noise is too great for me to live with.

Once I get my X6 and CH4, I'll be putting this rig under dry ice, at least, and maybe LN2, depending on how it goes. I gotta pick up a bench first, though, and that won't happen until mid next month. Two fo my kids ahve birthdays next month, and I just finished dumping ALOT of cash on them for that(more than 2x5870 cost), so my rig plans have been delayed a bit.

blkhogan, you can delete your own posts. Click "edit", then there wil la be a place to select "delete post".


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2010)

Any Thuban temps?


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 29, 2010)

43C Full load here, idle in the low 20's.

Xigmatek red scorpion on it.  : 3.8Ghz/2.6ghz NB / 1.35vcore



cadaveca said:


> Any Thuban temps?


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds pretty good to me My 250 runs 55C @ full load @ 3.4 @ 1.35V

anything under 65 is acceptable in my book


----------



## Pyarn (Apr 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeha, I've got thermal sensors all over the rig, and even the H50's water temps increases to match the high temps, so it's not bad IHS contact or anything like that...it's just hot. I've even put a far better 110CFM fan on the H50, shrouded, and while that lets temps drop a bit more, the noise is too great for me to live with.
> 
> Once I get my X6 and CH4, I'll be putting this rig under dry ice, at least, and maybe LN2, depending on how it goes. I gotta pick up a bench first, though, and that won't happen until mid next month. Two fo my kids ahve birthdays next month, and I just finished dumping ALOT of cash on them for that(more than 2x5870 cost), so my rig plans have been delayed a bit.
> 
> blkhogan, you can delete your own posts. Click "edit", then there wil la be a place to select "delete post".



Wow.I'm impressed
a good daddy you are how old are them?
BTW any of you guys ran PII above 62? I got mine around 67 for around 15 minutes but it didn't shut down..instead I shut it down manually - got scared


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> blkhogan, you can delete your own posts. Click "edit", then there wil la be a place to select "delete post".


I never noticed that before, thank you.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 29, 2010)

I would be more worried about blowing your board up do to the TDP over draw


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2010)

Pyarn said:


> Wow.I'm impressed
> a good daddy you are how old are them?



Dems be 2-4-6-8. And it's all I do. I could be working, or whatever, but then it'd be someone else raising them. My own parents were losers, so I give my kids everything I didn't get. Between posting here, and my kids, that's all I do, and basically have done, for the past 9 years. I won't ever let them down.



> BTW any of you guys ran PII above 62? I got mine around 67 for around 15 minutes but it didn't shut down..instead I shut it down manually - got scared



That's why I started this thread. Mine was hitting 66 on the stock cooler. It was a long struggle to get a decent overclock, too. As it is, i'm only running 4oomhz over stock.



rjc862003 said:


> I would be more worried about blowing your board up do to the TDP over draw



Depends on the board.


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 20, 2010)

Not to be a thread necromancer but I found the information the OP has collected very useful  

955 C3 @ 3.8 GHz 
1.40v 
Cooler Master V8
56C top under linpack 

I thought my temps were not that great, but I see it's about average now for higher end air coolers at comparable clock speeds and voltage.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 20, 2010)

actually not to brag i get way better temps at 3.8ghz 1.36250v 48 to 51 full load


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 20, 2010)

figured i'd throw in a post since the thread necromancers are hard at work, i too have been concerned, but my fears and the like are being removed by the thought of the overclock i'm using the temps don't seem half bad

current setup is 
pII 1090t @ 4.30Ghz 1.51v
crosshair IV 
nb at 3024 @ 1.30v

idle temps 28-30 in 20c room
load 48-54 in 20c room..

to be honest it's a rediculous overclock on water wich is a swiftec 360mm rad 6 fans push pull, mcp655 pump and d-tek fuzion v2.0 lapped cpu and hs.  this chip actually started running cooler after a few runs under ln2 which is bizzar lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks Dude!


----------



## wabbitslayer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys, quick Q:

This is my first attempt at any significant overclocking.  I've got a 965 running at 3815Mhz @ either 1.375 volts (my BIOS setting) or 1.36 volts (what everest and cpu-z say), via setting the multiplier at 19x.  24h stable, 40C idle, 50C under full load, no hiccups or errors.  

I've tried raising the multiplier to 19.5, windows boots fine, and all seems well until running prime95, then BSOD. Tried raising voltage another .075 to 1.4 (my bios goes in .025 steps), same results.  Still idles 41-42, can browse, etc., but even starting to test crashes it.  

Have I hit the wall?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe. but even 1.4v is a bit low, I think. Try more volts...


----------



## wabbitslayer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, will try tomorrow nite, time for bed anyway


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't quite remember for stock volts though core is 1.4 on my 955BE. I know the core temp is between 45C and 50C. This is with a Noctua NH-D14 with room ambient 24C.

I do know I can run 3800 on the core with that 1.4v and 2800 cpu-nb with the same 1.4v (if running 2x2gb 1600mhz ram) with just a straight multiplier jump. Temperatures hover between 50C and 51C, never over after hours of P95 at those volts.

I think the key to running cool in that situation is that the D14 is really cramped in a CM 590. Especially with two 140mm top fans. I messed with my temperature probe last night that is on my DMM. Even though the Noctua sits in a closed case with 4 dimms running 1.7v and a 4650 the intake temp for the 120mm was room ambient. It might have climbed 1C but nothing more. 

Putting my 5770 in there doesn't change things either.

edit: Forgot to mention idle is 32C to 34C. That is doing nothing on the desktop. 36C is normal for browsing. This chip overtakes my Vendetta 2 even with a CM R4 on it at stock volts. 55C+ is normal running P95 at stock volts. I've tried my 3000 rpm Kaza from time to time but I just can't put up with the noise and it doesn't really help but maybe 5C at peak. All temps I've mentioned are core as it is always 1C to 2C within socket temp.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2010)

I hit 43c under full load.

1090T 3.9Ghz @ 1.47v


----------



## Zen_ (Aug 20, 2010)

I managed to knock off 4C (from 56C to 52C) by lapping my heatsink and playing with loadline calibration for a lower and more stable voltage. 



 

 

 




 

 

 

X4 955 @ 3.8 GHz 1.38v 
Cooler Master V8 (lapped) 

Would prob be lower yet if it wasn't so hot, ambient temp 23.5C.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2010)

Changed your listing.

I gotta add the cpus I've gone through in the past couple of weeks, too.


----------

